# reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?



## baronvonvestholm (20. April 2011)

*reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

habe den neuen bequiet dark rock c1 also der große cpu lüfter, aber der ist viel zu groß, der hängt 5 cm ausm gehäuse raus. jetzt denk ich, ich geb den zurück und hol mir die h50 wasserkühlung von alternate, oder könnt ihr mir da ne bessere empfehlen? bis zu 80€ hier sind alle wasserkühlungen für cpu´s von alternate


----------



## Cicero (20. April 2011)

Ich würde dir die H60 empfehlen! Superleise und extrem stark!

Wenn du keinen Boxed zur Zeitüberbrückung hast, dann nimm den H50, aber auf jeden Fall von Corsair!

LG


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

Corsair Hydro Series H70 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH70) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## kühlprofi (20. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*



baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> habe den neuen bequiet dark rock c1 also der große cpu lüfter, aber der ist viel zu groß, der hängt 5 cm ausm gehäuse raus. jetzt denk ich, ich geb den zurück und hol mir die h50 wasserkühlung von alternate, oder könnt ihr mir da ne bessere empfehlen? bis zu 80€ hier sind alle wasserkühlungen für cpu´s von alternate



Mein Vater kühlt seinen 1090t ebenfalls mit einer h50 - reicht vollkommen aus und ein bisschen OC liegt auch noch drinn


p.s. nimm corsair und nicht einen anderen schrott  wenn du Platz fürne H70 im Case hast umso besser.

Gruss


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

Kühlprofis Vater ist auch mein Vater, und ja es reicht , (PS Kühlprofi ist 23 Minuten älter als ich der Hund (Zwillingsbruder))


----------



## blackedition94 (20. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

Die h50 ist zwei lüftern reicht locker. Hatte auf eine 1090t@4 GHz auch eine drauf und war immer schön kühl.


----------



## Kaktus (20. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*



Cicero schrieb:


> Ich würde dir die H60 empfehlen! Superleise und extrem stark!
> 
> Wenn du keinen Boxed zur Zeitüberbrückung hast, dann nimm den H50, aber auf jeden Fall von Corsair!
> 
> LG


 
 Ist ja nicht so das Corsair auch nur Label und die Dinger von Astek kommen, wie auch fast alle anderen Kühler dieser Art


----------



## VJoe2max (20. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

Wobei Corsair den Hersteller für die H60 gewechselt hat. Die ist nicht mehr wie die H50 und H70 von Asetek sondern von CoolIT-Systems . 
Die Netzteile von Corsair kommen btw auch zum größten Teil aus dem Hause Seasonic. Ein Paar Modell auch von billigeren Herstellern. Corsair stellt weder Wasserkühlungen noch Netzteile her.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

Mag sein, dennoch steht "Corsair" (nein das ist keine Fluggesellschaft) für mich für hohe Qualtität.. wurde noch nie von Produkten diesens Herstellers entäuscht (Corsair 800d, H50)

einzig die Lüfter würde ich bei möglichkeit ersetzen, dann hast du noch mehr Power. Aber auch so genügend Leistung für jeden auf dem Markt "seinenden" CPU im Moment..


----------



## Kaktus (20. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

Blinder Markenkäufer.... traurig. Im grunde stellt Corsair überhaupt nichts selbst her. 

Und was Qualität betrifft.. wo war das Video mit dem 1200W NT bei dem die Schutzschaltung nicht greift 

Man sollte nicht nach Namen kaufen, sondern nach tatsächlicher Qualität.


----------



## Cicero (21. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nicht so das Corsair auch nur Label und die Dinger von Astek kommen, wie auch fast alle anderen Kühler dieser Art



Das wusste ich leider nicht!

Trotzdem sind die Dinger gut!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Blinder Markenkäufer.... traurig. Im grunde stellt Corsair überhaupt nichts selbst her.
> 
> Und was Qualität betrifft.. wo war das Video mit dem 1200W NT bei dem die Schutzschaltung nicht greift
> 
> Man sollte nicht nach Namen kaufen, sondern nach tatsächlicher Qualität.


 
Ja das weiss ich auch, habe von den 2 Produkten Gesprochen, Corsair Obsidian und dem H50, wenn interessierts wers schlussendlich gemacht hat? Die Produkte halten was sie versprechen. Wenn du mal mein Avatar anschauen würdest wüsstest du das ich kein blinder Markenkäufer bin! Oder siehst du da ein Dell oder HP PC?

In Ford Autos (turbomotoren) sind teilweise auch Peugeot Motoren verbaut, na und wen interessierts?

Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich seine Frage beantwortet, habe es selbst getestet. Immer dieses  Besserwisserische nervt manchmal ^^


----------



## kühlprofi (21. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Blinder Markenkäufer.... traurig. Im grunde stellt Corsair überhaupt nichts selbst her.


 
Trifft das nicht auf jede zweite Marke/Produkt zu?
Ist doch eigentlich Wurst wohers kommt, ob die Qualität stimmt oder nicht beeinflusst das ja nicht oder?




> Immer dieses Besserwisserische nervt manchmal


 
mich auch, vorallem wenn jemand aus einem Post rückschlüsse zieht was man sein soll und noch die Frechheit hat das so in die Welt zu setzten ^^ 

Naja egal gibt überall vermeintliche Helden


----------



## Malkolm (21. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt nicht schlimm oder gar verwerflich im Zweifel auf eine bekannte Marke zu setzen.
Eine Marke wird ja nicht nur "einfach so" bekannt, sondern fällt vorallem durch gute Produkte, kleine Preise oder starken Service auf. Schließlich haben Firmen mit einem großen Kundenstamm auch etwas zu verlieren und werden sich hüten irgendwelchen Murks zu vertreiben. Sollte das doch einmal geschehen ist bei solchen Firmen Abhilfe meist nicht weit (Beispiel Intel mit den Sandy-Bridge Chips -> kostenlose Umtauschaktion).

Natürlich kann man mit etwas Nachforschung meist ein besseres und/oder günstigeres Produkt einer (kleinen) Firma finden, von daher lohnt es sich auch immer danach zu suchen, allerdings kann ich die Aussage "im Zweifel eine mir bekannte Marke" nachvollziehen und voll unterstützen.


Im Fall Corsair habe ich über Jahre nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht, sei es bei Netzteilen, Gehäusen oder Speicher. Und ob die fertigen Produkte nur ein Re-Branding von Einzelteilen anderer Hersteller sind kann mir als Endkunde reichlich egal sein.

Im Fall der H50 macht man sicher nichts falsch wenn man auf das Corsair Produkt zurückgreift, und sei es nur ob des Firmennamens.
Aufmerksamme Leser dieser Forums werden aber sicherlich auch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...09-kompaktkuehlung-antec-h2o-620-im-test.html gelesen haben und wissen, dass man CPU-only auch billiger und besser als mit der H50 kühlen kann


----------



## Kaktus (21. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

@Darkfleet85
Wäre nicht schon alles gesagt gewesen, hätte ich was dazu gesagt. Im übrigen interessiert mich dein Avatar überhaupt nicht. Da kann man rein klatschen was man will. dazu kommt das ich so ziemlich alles was Kühlung von Corsair betrifft, schon zum testen hier habe. Ich teste Kühler  Und Corsair ist kein deut besser als die anderen Produkte. Dieses lapidare "Das ist von Firma XY, das ist immer gut" ist hier eine Krankheit geworden ohne das tatsächliches Wissen dahinter steht. 
Corsair hat, wie alle Hersteller, schon oft Murks und Schrott verkauft oder es wurde etwas gepuscht und hoch gelobt ohne das es besser als andere Produkte ist. Aber Kindergarten Kinder rennen ja immer dem PR-Gewäsch hinter her. Das regt mich auf ud zieht das Forum ziemlich runter.


----------



## Malkolm (21. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Aber Kindergarten Kinder rennen ja immer dem PR-Gewäsch hinter her. Das regt mich auf ud zieht das Forum ziemlich runter.


 
Solche Aussagen sind es, die ein Forum herunterziehen können, nicht die Erfahrungen normaler User.


----------



## Kaktus (21. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

Die meisten haben hier Erfahrungen mit 1- Produkten der selben Klasse und können gar nicht differenzieren was wirklich gut oder schlecht ist. Mich hat nur diese dämliche pauschale Aussage genervt, die hier ja immer öfter auftaucht, das man bei einer Marke nichts falsch machen kann. Soll ich dir mal auflisten was Corsair schon für einen Mist gemacht hat? Gleiches gilt auch für andere Hersteller. Die kochen alle nur mit Wasser. Ein Markenname ist nie ein Garant für Qualität.


----------



## Malkolm (21. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum du dich von einer Aussage genervt fühlst ?!

Selbst dann ist es kein Grund solche unsachlichen und für einige herabsetzende und beleidigende Kommentare zu posten, welche keinerlei thematische Relevanz haben.

Für die Meisten ist ein bekannter Name auch ein Indikator für Qualität. Corsair stellt durch die Bank vernünftige und gute Produkte her, von denen anscheinend der Großteil der User, die hier ihre Erfahrungen posten, überzeugt sind. Es mag bessere geben, das macht aber die von dir so gehasste Aussage "man macht mit Corsair/dem H50 nichts falsch" sicherlich nicht zu einer dämlichen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Blinder Markenkäufer.... traurig. Im grunde stellt Corsair überhaupt nichts selbst her.
> 
> Und was Qualität betrifft.. wo war das Video mit dem 1200W NT bei dem die Schutzschaltung nicht greift



zu Teil1: da hast du recht.

zu Teil2: 
Das 1200Watt Netzteil hat eine einzige Rail für 12Volt die bis zu 100A leisten kann, das hat nix mit der Schutzschaltung zu tun gehabt. 
Das dünne Kabel braucht nicht mal annähernd 100A um zu verglühen. 
Das haben die aber auch am Ende des Videos extra gesagt das es auch aus diesem Grund gewählt wurde weil die meisten anderen da eben Abgeschaltet hätten weil sie überlastet worden wären.


----------



## Kaktus (21. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

@Malkolm
Das man damit nichts falsch macht, stimmt (sofern es zum Einsatzgebiet und den Erwartungen passt). Mich nervt nur dieses Markengetue. Marke A ist immer super, Marke B ist immer schlecht, und das ist einfach falsch. ein Indikator ist es auch nur bedingt. Mir mag der Kragen geplatz sein, aber ich finde es trotzdem mehr als reißerisch Aussagen dieser Art zu treffen. 


@Soldat0815
Willst du mir jetzt erzählen das es normal ist das ein NT nicht merkt das es kurz geschlossen wird und deshalb einfach weiter laufen darf bis der drah verglüht? Wenn dem so ist... sorry, dann läuft da irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2011)

*AW: reicht die wasserkühlung h50 für den amd 1090t?*

Wie soll das Netzteil erkennen ob du es mit einem dünnen Draht kurzschließt oder eine Graka alla GTX590 drannhängt die soviel Amper zieht?
Die richtigen Netzteilkabel halten die Maximallast aus ohne zu verbrennen, wenn man da natürlich Kabel nimmt die das nicht tun bringt die beste Sicherung nix 

Warum heißt es denn das man niemals ne größere Sicherung einbauen soll wie vom Hersteller vorgegeben? 
Weil eben dann das Problem ist das die Kabel es nicht aushalten und du einen Kabelbrand hast weil die Sicherung nicht auslöst und das gilt auch für einen Kurzschluss.
Und umgekehrt ist es auch nicht anders. Nimm mal bei einem Elektroherd ein zu dünnes Kabel und dann schau mal ob die Sicherung raus springt wenn du den Herd einschaltest und die Kabel das glühen anfangen.

Die beste Sicherung bringt nix wenn man es darauf anlegt.


----------



## Cicero (22. April 2011)

@Kaktus:
Sorry, dass ich die so in Rage gebracht habe!

Ich meinte mit der Aussage " auf jeden Fall Corsair" nur, dass er aus dem Angebot von Alternate.de (http://www.alternate.de/html/catego...1=Cooling&l2=Wasserkühlungen&l3=Komplettsets&) in Corsair die nachweislich qualitativ hochwertigere Ware finden wird!

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal, ob Corsair das abkupfert oder nich! Es gibt auch schlechte Plagiate in allen Bereichen und wenn das Produkt hält was es verspricht, gibt es von mir eine Empfehlung!

Wie gesagt: Hätte ich gewusst, dass meine Aussage auf so viel Widerwillen trifft, hätte ich mich genauer ausgedrückt!

Ach und nochwas: Bitte bezeichne mich nich als blinden Markenkäufer, denn das - und da kannst du mir vertrauen - bin ich NICHT!

Schönen Abend noch,


----------

